# I performed my first baptism--er,



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 21, 2007)

... _baptism*s*_ today.

My own twins!

woo.
hoo.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2007)

That's so great. What a blessing that is. Getting to baptize your own children has got to be one of the greatest blessings of a minister.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome, to your two Covenant children!


----------



## Davidius (Jan 21, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 21, 2007)

That is great to hear, indeed, Bruce!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awsome!!


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That's so great. What a blessing that is. Getting to baptize your own children has got to be one of the greatest blessings of a minister.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Bruce


----------



## Machaira (Jan 22, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> ... _baptism*s*_ today.
> 
> My own twins!
> 
> ...



Like you said . . .






Congratulations!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

What a wonderful double covenant blessing! Congrats, brother! May the Lord bless you and yours.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 22, 2007)

So Bruce, were you thinking to yourself, "These are my children, in whom I am well pleased!"

That is wonderful brother, I share your joy.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 22, 2007)

*Twins?*

Fantastic! 

Behold, children are the inheritance of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb his reward, Ps. 127:3.

Doubly blessed to have twins!

-CH


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That's so great. What a blessing that is. Getting to baptize your own children has got to be one of the greatest blessings of a minister.



Indeed it must be - wonderful day of praise I'm sure it was, Bruce. 



Of course, we baptize our children twice weekly, sometimes by full immersion, but on occasion the littlest one likes to be sprinkled.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2007)

2fer in the quiver. (we need a "Praise God" smilie)


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 22, 2007)

Praise the Lord! Having come to the Paedo baptist position as a family only recently and about to have our two little ones baptized next Lord's Day, this announcement is especially sweet to my ears!  

Congratulations! 

Are the twins boy/girl, boys/girls, how old, etc...etc... You know, us women like details!  

(3 John 1:4) I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Praise the Lord! Having come to the Paedo baptist position as a family only recently and about to have our two little ones baptized next Lord's Day, this announcement is especially sweet to my ears!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...



Grace -- We are so happy for y'all and looking very much forward to the baptisms.  You may want to check out this thread.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Grace -- We are so happy for y'all and looking very much forward to the baptisms.  You may want to check out this thread.



 Thank you Andrew...I'm slow...I just can't figure out how "I" missed a baby announcement! OH well...I guess I need to pay better attention, thank you for being patient with your reforming sista!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Thank you Andrew...I'm slow...I just can't figure out how "I" missed a baby announcement! OH well...I guess I need to pay better attention, thank you for being patient with your reforming sista!



I'm down with that, sista, no apologies needed. There is a lot of information to absorb on the PB. Good news is nice to find (Prov. 25.25)!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I'm down with that, sista, no apologies needed. There is a lot of information to absorb on the PB. Good news is nice to find (Prov. 25.25)!



 brother!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 22, 2007)

What a blessing!  Great news.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speaking as a twin myself, it's a pleasure to welcome more twins into the covenant family.

cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2007)

WrittenFromUtopia said:


>


----------

